# Overnight / 24 hr stop near M5 Bristol



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

I have noticed a lot more motor homes driving into the town lately. Portishead is just off the m5 at j19 (gordano services). After having a look on the weekend the motor homes are staying in a car park in the new marina. It's charged at £15 for 24 hours for motor homes.

Ideal for a stop over. Waitrose, lidl, pub all in walking distance.

If anybody wants directions let me know. It's next to the lock gates at the far end of the marina.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*stopover*

Hello Spence,

I would appreciate directions please.

Neil


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Any facilities (toilets, water, drain?) or is it just parking?

Colin


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi

First directions.

M5 J19 get off and A369 Portishead.
First roundabout go straight over.
Next roundabout (sail / Brewsters) turn right down Quays Avenue.
At the roundabout turn left.
Just past Pure offices on your right and turn right down Newfoundland Road.
Follow this road all the way to the end. Past the pub (H&W) and left at the end to marina control and the car park.

No facilities that are available. There is toilets etc but i think this is for boat owners only.

If you don't want to cook breakfast there is a pop up that would be less than 50 foot away! coffee, tea, cakes breakfast etc as well as the H&W pub that also does breakfast + Waitrose cafe.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

payment machine


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

entrance.

A motorhome was parked up tonight outside of the Carpark. May not be staying!


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

you could just sit and watch the boats.

Outdoor heated swimming pool at the lake grounds.

Battery point. the closest point to the UK mainland that ships pass at full speed. They have to get out of Portbury and Avonmouth as quick as they can due to the tide I think.

Only 1 x petrol station run by Shell / Waitrose. still cheaper than the services.


Any questions just ask.

Spence (Now Portishead tourist board!)


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

51°29'28.43"N
2°45'23.11"W

on google earth. its a few years old so not much there except the car park.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Why don't you just submit it to the MHF campsite database spence?
Once there it's available for everyone to see permanently.

Start <<HERE>> and if you get stuck anywhere, just submit it and the campsite admins will (hopefully) sort it out. If you can include a couple of those pictures that'll be great.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

thanks.

Added.

Spence


----------

